# Is your GSD a Herder?



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For those who have multiple GSD's do your dogs herd each other? Onyx won't let Kacie in outside if she is out first. Then she won't let her in. Same thing with poor old girl Clover. I have to keep Onyx inside when they go out. Onyx' mom Miyah is a working girl, she is on a horse farm and works every day with horses and when needed, cattle. I'm sure it is her natural instinct, but it does get annoying, especially to the other dogs. Anyone else with this "problem"??


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Katie is the only one who's shown any interest in keeping the group together. She doesn't herd Otto but she likes to make sure all the dogs at daycare stick together. It's not really pronounced herding but she keeps to the outside circle and makes sure that everyone is doing as she bids... Maybe she's just being the queen bee...


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Keilan herds my two little ones while they are on a leash and he isn't. Whenever I tell him to quit he looks offended because I think it just comes naturally to him. I am not sure what we will do together yet, so maybe herding might be something to try?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Grace doesn't herd other dogs but she's very concerned when her people flock gets dispersed. On one memorable backpacking trip in Montana I had her off leash and I was with 2 other people. We were all spread out along the trail some distance apart. Grace would run to the last person and urge them on, then run up to the front person and check on how they were doing, then run back to the rear person and check on them again. We calculated that she must have run something like 50 miles that day. It was memorable because it was the first time any of us had ever seen her tired!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kai was a serious herder. He liked to micromanage everyone's movement, even the cat. It was overwhelming for the other animals. 

My other two gsds were both herders. When we would go hiking they would constantly count the flock to be sure everyone was there! Chama learned this and now she does the same thing! She tags people gently, one by one.









Rafi does like to herd other dogs and if there are multiple people on walks he likes to bump or kiss everyone's hand.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is there a way to let them know that they don't have to do that job constantly? I think that Onyx gets anxious when she is not in control. And being just a year old, I would like to relieve her of her "job". I have read Jan Fennell's book, but experience in this forum is what I want to know from, any opinions?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is to give her another "job". But I think it makes the dogs happy and feel useful, like they are serving their purpose in the pack. All of my shepherds have wanted a job, my last one took to "mothering" two abandoned kittens once..she was tireless. They became her babies and she raised them to be fine GSD kittens.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my 7 month old boy (GSD) herds our 7 year old Grey Hound. when we're out walking he'll take her leash and walk her. we think it's so cute. I'm not sure if the Grey Hound likes being herded or walked by him.


----------



## Meima (Mar 23, 2007)

> Quote: she's very concerned when her people flock gets dispersed


Dieter is the same way, to the point where he will race through the house to make sure his people are still where they're supposed to be. He also 'checks in' on everyone during walks. I've also noticed he tries to herd us when we're running at the park. I think I know what we're getting into after OB! lol


----------



## Shadowsmommie (Jan 13, 2008)

Shadow is always herding the humans in the house. She tries to herd her sister Angel but she will not allow it. The power struggle there is most amusing to watch. Taking them for a walk together is another adventure! Shadow has to be in front of the pack and everyone has to keep up or they get a gentle nudge and a talking to just to get the person to keep up!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My 2 year old female Maddie herds my horses, to the point that they really hate her. I have to lock her up sometimes because it's just so instinctual and ingrained in her, she even crouches like a Border Collie, all she has to do is see me walk to the arena with a halter in my hand and she knows that horse in the arena has to come out, and she's going to send it to me! I had the shoer out a few weeks ago and locked her up in an empty stall while he shod the horses, one of the horses got loose and proceeded to run around the place alluding me and the shoer, Maddie was going balistic and jumped out of the stall and proceeded to run the horse into the open arena, which is what we were trying to do, but the horse respected her far more than us! The shoer couldn't believe she was not trained to herd. It's amazing how strong their herding instinct can be if raised in that environment. I have 4 German Shepherds but she's the only one that is a top notch herding dog.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

My Houdini Cat (who is supposed to stay inside but attempts to escape whenever she can) would give you a classic Disgusted Feline look & say, "I can't go ANYWHERE without that dratted D*G running up to me & pushing me back into the house!" 

She does come in handy sometimes....


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: For those who have multiple GSD's do your dogs herd each other?


No!

Mine are to busy wanting to interact with me, tugging or playing ball.. When they go out in the back yard.. They do their business and then will stand at the back door wanting for someone to come out and play..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess it may come down to what you think herding instinct is.
I only have one GSD, but he acts the same in play with other dogs as he does with sheep.
He runs them down, gets up besides them and gets a good full grip on the back of the neck.
He's no Border Collie thats for sure all GSD.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no other dogs, but when playing with the "fishing pole" and the rag my pup doesn't chase it, she almost never run behind it but always try to anticipate the movements and caught the rag in their way. You would be surprised on how often she outsmarts me.

And when to prey is not moving she can give it "the eye" for severalseconds, almost like a Border Collie, but without crouching.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Thunder herds the cats all the time, but rarely tries with the other dogs.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Malley herds Wiley around all day long. Constantly nipping at his back heels and then pushing him around with her chest. 

I can't wait to go through formal obedience training with her so I can get her to a herding class and let her instincts take over.


----------

